# Breeder within 10 hrs of Miss Gulf Coast



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

check out poodlesonline.com. you can click on states to find out if they have listed breeders. all breeders claim to do testing, but of course as an educated "consumer" you need to do further verification in most cases. if you find breeders you like, research the breeder at pf, too. sometimes (not always) members here can fill you in a bit more.


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

Check with Penny at Pinafore Poodles. She is in TN.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

You can look into WeKay Kennals in Tyler Texas. That might be father then you are interested in but she travels to shows in that range and you might be able to meet her somewhere.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I've no idea if they are within 10 hours, but Donnchada is in Texas. I'm in NorCal and haven't any idea how long it takes to drive from your location to other places, but Texas doesn't seem too far away. Bar-None is also in Texas.

If a website seems out of date but it's one belonging to a splendid breeder, I'd phone and ask when is a good time to chat about puppies. If one is not breeding any longer or not in the preferred time frame for your puppy, you'll still likely get some great referrals to other breeders.

Also, you can use InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services - Shows By State to find shows (all-breed and specialties) and attend to chat with breeders and handlers after they are done in the ring.


----------



## patlaw12 (Sep 11, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Thanks so much everyone! I have contacted a number of the suggested breeders and am now waiting to hear back. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Bar None Poodles near Corpus Christi. Best to try and call Nancy Wilson rather than do the email route. She's an AKC Breeder of Merit and has taken several of her dogs to WKC. Highly recommend.


----------



## patlaw12 (Sep 11, 2015)

*Bar-None*

Mfmst and/or Streetcar- do you know if bar-none produces more than black and white. I can't tell from her website. We are looking for a brown, silver, or blue...maybe a parti. Thanks!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Patlaw12, you'll want to ask when you talk with the breeders about blue, brown, and silver. I would steer away from partis with the above as they are not as accepted.

If you want a parti, maybe contact Tintlet. They are in the South, can't recall where exactly but member here though haven't seen a post in some time. Also Quossom on this forum has a fantastic parti who may have come from a Texas breeder. Their agility runs were featured in the Houston Chronicle during the recent dog show cluster there.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

No, Nancy's more of a black with some whites. She could probably suggest some brown or silver breeders. The good breeders know who has good dogs and in my experience, are helpful with referrals. Good luck in your search


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Streetcar said:


> Patlaw12, you'll want to ask when you talk with the breeders about blue, brown, and silver. I would steer away from partis with the above as they are not as accepted.
> 
> If you want a parti, maybe contact Tintlet. They are in the South, can't recall where exactly but member here though haven't seen a post in some time. Also Quossom on this forum has a fantastic parti who may have come from a Texas breeder. Their agility runs were featured in the Houston Chronicle during the recent dog show cluster there.


i believe tintlet is in nc. pf member judyd has a tintlet dog. jacknic in michigan breeds partis as well and is a member here.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a silver and white parti from Gloria Ogdahl's Tintlet kennel. She's in Franklin, NC, has beautiful blacks, blues, and silvers in solid and parti colors. Her dogs are AKC and UKC titled in both performance and conformation. I don't think she has any pups now, but if you aren't in a hurry, give her a call. I've attached a picture of our boy Blue, taken when he was around a year old. (He isn't normally quite that clean and neat or that well-dressed.:biggrin1: )


----------



## patlaw12 (Sep 11, 2015)

I am pretty sure I emailed Tintlet...but I will check my spreadsheet (yep I have a breeder spreadsheet- I'm that type A!) to make sure. I haven't heard back though if I did. Maybe I'll try calling to see...her poodles are adorable. JudyD- Blue is sooooo cute! I love his cut too! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

A phone call to Gloria might work better. You might try messaging her on FB too. I think that's what worked best for me. 

Thanks for the compliment about Blue's cut. I'm not fond of puppy fluff, and he's not especially fond of being groomed, so I had him taken down short early on and kept him short. Jazz is in a Miami, which suits her very well. She's slim and elegant. On the other hand, Blue is quite masculine in appearance. Putting him in a Miami would be like putting a boy in a dress.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Try Chrystal Gallant and/or Gulfbreeze Poodles for silver and blue. Kaylen's too. 

All are in FL.

Best Wishes,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------

